# Trail suggestions?



## severine (Mar 30, 2010)

For the next 5 weeks, I will be at the West Hartford campus of UCONN twice a week with 1.5 hours between classes. Any suggestions on what I can do that's nearby in that time-frame, including travel time (and potentially a quick change of clothes)? The obvious would be West Hartford reservoir, but I don't know the trails there enough to pick out what I might do in the time I have, so route suggestions would be helpful. Also, it's been 1.5 years since I've been on my bike and I was never as aggressive as you guys, so please don't suggest something that will get me killed. 

Is there anything I'm missing that should be obvious in the area? Heck, even a rail trail bike path would be fine.


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.themdc.com/images/talcmap.pdf

Res. #6 has a nice loop.... Though 1-1/2 hours may not be worth the effort.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2010)

I kind of wondered if it's worth the effort as well, given the time constraints. But I figured some time riding is better than none at all.  Thanks for the link!

Looks like Rez 6 is a no biking loop. I've walked it before and I suppose I could do that instead, but I really want to get out on my bike. The other red loop on page 1 may work at 3.4 miles, though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd start with the red loop on the first page, you'll have no problem getting that done in your allotted time.  When you get comfortable with that there's other options off of the paved loop that will get you on dirt at least.


----------

